# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Запрет ИПО?

## Olga&Klaire

Вот такая информация. 

http://www.fmbb.net/news.php?readmore=9 

The news that I received yesterday from friends in Austria has shocked me. 
There will be 26-03-10 vote on a law that would ban the IPO in Austria. 

If this law would be aproved, it will no doubt that other countries in Europe will follow, perhaps even Germany. The Austrians asked me to spread this information. 

This information can be found at: 
http://www.rhwm2007.at/svoe/images/s...be%2004_10.pdf 

Every vote counts. 

Write on the site of the Councillor in Vienna that you have do not accept this legislative proposal. 


This law will be put to the vote on 26-03-2010, please respond quickly and try to block the prohibition of the IPO. Because, if this law gets approved in one country, we will certainly can expect a snowball effect ... 

This is the address where your put your disagreement: 

http://www.ullisima.at/kontakt/ 

It is possible that within a few days we will also start a petition in Belgium. 
We keep you informed! 

Перевод:

Новости, которые я получил вчера от моих друзей из Австрии, потрясли меня 
26-03-10 Будет проведено голосование по закону, который запрещает IPO в Австрии. 

Если этот закон будет принят, за ним, без сомнения, последуют другие страны Европы, возможно, даже Германия. Австрийцы попросили, чтобы я распространил эту информацию. 

Эта информация может быть найдена: 
http://www.rhwm2007.at/svoe/images/s...be%2004_10.pdf 

Каждый голос будет принят. 

Напишите на сайте Члена совета в Вене, что Вы не принимаете это законодательное предложение. 


Голоосвание по этому закону начнется 26-03-2010, пожалуйста ответьте быстро и попытайтесь остановить запрещение IPO. Поскольку, если этот закон будет принят одной стране, конечно, мы будем ожидать эффекта снеговика... 

Это - адрес где Вы можете разместить Ваш ответ: 

http://www.ullisima.at/kontakt/

----------


## Tatjana

Я проголосовала уже неделю назад.
Считаю огромным упущением австрийских спортсменов и их организаций, что так поздно спохватились. Можно было собрать куда больше голосов. Мой голос был всего где-nо 1500 -ый. :Ac:  Вот по этой ссылке: http://91.112.1.230/index.php

Да, над ИПО спортом нависла угроза. Я согласна. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

Mожно ставить подпись вот сюда: http://www.dog-events.be/keepipoalive/petition/

----------


## Natusik

Дурдом! Я всё думала, что это шуточки, уже столько лет про это слухи ходили...  :Ac:

----------


## Arnold

А давайте лучше Гринпис запретим! Разом от стольких проблем избавимся! :Ae:  :Ag:

----------


## inna

Ну "защиту" пока отвоевали! 6000 человек за 4 дня подписались!

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Ну Арнольд я с Вами не согласна, у каждой организации есть свои плюсы и минусы. И у ГриинПиса есть чему поучиться и ЛоомаКайтсеСельтс, хотя и я не со всеми ихними принципами согласна. 
А вот в этой ситуации с ИПО меня вот что удивляет - а почему они не ставят вопрос так же о запрете Штсхунда и Мондиоринга? А то получается только ИПО не угодило, словно в других видах спорта защиты нет.

----------

